# ultrasound/penis



## ali1971 (Nov 14, 2011)

I am looking for a code to bill an ultrasound that was completed for a a small subcutaneous mass on the penis.   Can someone help me with this?  The codes that I located were 76870 Ultrasound, scrotum and contents and 93980.  Please help.


----------



## chembree (Nov 14, 2011)

According to the Fall issue of the AMA/ACR Clinical Examples in Radiology, the codes for soft tissues are as follows:

axilla- 76880
upper back- 76604
lower back- 76705
abdominal wall- 76705
groin- 76880
penis- 76857

Of course the 76880 has changed!

Here is a link to the RBMA that also has info.... http://www.rbma.org/Products_and_Re...MA_Coding_Academy/Ultrasound_Soft_Tissue.aspx


----------

